# What is this problem exactly?



## ithehappy (Sep 22, 2014)

Been using Android for five years now I think, but never seen this problem happening on any devices. However all the previous devices were Samsung, so not pure Android, but this Moto X.

Each and every time I open an app, an app which has access to my location, a pop up message comes from Vodafone notifying me that 0.04 rupees has been deducted because of data usage of 0.0000 mb, be it the camera app, Google Plus or anything which can access my location. Now I literally have no idea what the **** is this! 

Here's a screenshot,

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/21/ec985d330bf8498b2910c475c184890c.jpg

4 Paisa is a joking figure, but this happens at least 20 times per day (the number depends on how many times I open those location accessible apps), so it's becoming extremely annoying to say the least.

Any input will really be appreciated.

PS: By the way, forgot to mention the main & most surprising thing, this happens when my mobile data is turned off. The only way I can stop this from happening by deleting the APN, but that's nonsense because when I need to use data I need to create the APN again.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 22, 2014)

Ask Vodafone customer care maybe??

Also,if you have rooted the device, you can install droidwall and blacklist the apps that you don't want to have data access.


----------



## Minion (Sep 22, 2014)

Port to other mobile operator.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 22, 2014)

Lol what? This is a problem with the phone or some settings, why would I change my carrier? I have been using this number for more than five years now, as I have said never seen this on any Samsung I have owned before, it started from this Moto X!


----------



## Minion (Sep 22, 2014)

If it a issue with phone then why your operator is deducting balance i don't understand.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah ask your CC and porting also might help. But before porting try to use another carrier sim with similar settings and then see if the problem still persists.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2014)

try to contact CC and if possible use flight mode to check if the problem still persists. also, turn the GPS/location off.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2014)

Does the balance actually gets reduced by Rs 0.04 from main balance? If it is, then it's definitely carrier's fault. It should not if you have an active internet plan.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 22, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Does the balance actually gets reduced by Rs 0.04 from main balance? If it is, then it's definitely carrier's fault. It should not if you have an active internet plan.


+1 

OP Do you actually have any active internet pack? Or you just use internet by WiFi?

If you are using only WiFi then go to mobile networks and DELETE APN completely (no chance of data getting activated by mistake). When you need it just RESTORE APN.

- - - Updated - - -

To avoid any issues with wifi go to WiFi's advance setting.... UNTICK all options and set "Keep wifi on during sleep" "always"

- - - Updated - - -

Don't know if this will help but try - *community.republicwireless.com/message/171761#171761


----------



## priyankgupta (Sep 22, 2014)

I have experienced the same issue.
In my case, everytime, 2 paise get deducted.
I think Android uses internet for detecting location, in addition to GPS, and that causes this extra charge.


----------



## ratul (Sep 23, 2014)

Simple solution, in your location settings, don't use High Performance mode, use Device only, even if you have disabled data from settings, High Performance still uses data due to it's wifi and GPS activation for location, i think power saving also might or might not solve the problem, try to toggle between the three to confirm.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 23, 2014)

[MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION]: Thanks man, that did the job it seems. However don't the like it's done.

At others who are thinking that it's a problem with Vodafone, I think you guys are missing the point! I mean this is happening for my phone, somehow the location is being accessed even when I disable mobile data, how can be Vodafone involved in it?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 23, 2014)

It used to happen to my Nokia C6-01, but got it corrected after i put the !dea sim in it . Its a Carrier problem and Moto X is not responsible.

- - - Updated - - -

Funny thing is it stated with the !dea too, then i had to get it cleared by calling their Customer Care. 
It's fine now.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 24, 2014)

[MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION]: Nah, it is still here! Setting GPS as 'Device only' didn't do any good it seems 

Is there something wrong with my APN config, could someone see and tell kindly?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 24, 2014)

As I said talk to the Customer Care of your mobile operator


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for this thread   [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] and thanks   [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] for the solution. I will confirm and tell whether this has worked or not.

I use Nexus 5 and even I face this problem with my Airtel SIM, except for the fact that money deduction is Rs. 0, but I get this message repeatedly even though Data is always disabled and I'm on Wifi most of the time! And from I know, I've always kept Location Off by default ever since I've been using a smartphone. Never once got this on my dead S2 and my secondary sh!tfone Grand Neo.


----------



## ratul (Sep 25, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION]: Nah, it is still here! Setting GPS as 'Device only' didn't do any good it seems
> 
> Is there something wrong with my APN config, could someone see and tell kindly?



hmm, then best solution would be keep location off until you need it as [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] suggested, see if you get charged when location is off, it's not carrier specific, as i used to have this problem with both vodafone and docomo numbers..


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 25, 2014)

Location off? Nah, I use GPS too much. I'm just gonna delete the APN, will have to restore when I need it again.
This is just bad though.

P.S: This is my settings, just look at the APN type, does it look okay? 

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/25/a440eb97ec6b5b24dca5b31fe669bcfd.jpg


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 4, 2014)

This happens because you have assisted GPS in play, it uses network, WiFi, GPS receiver in conjunction to lock the position.
You can change it, by going to settings and location settings.
Select:
Device only-this uses only the inbuilt GPS receiver, but it is slower when compared to high accuracy mode. The other battery saving mode is the one which only uses WiFi and mobile network it's quick but very less accurate.

That 4p spent every time help's you lock your position the quickest.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 6, 2014)

Telephone companies could be funny in that way. It is like when you are traveling by bus at night and ask the driver to know your present location so that you could prepare to get off at your station he charges you 1 rupee each time.

Your phone is basically asking the connected cellphone towers which already know their location so that the phone could arrive at an approximate location quickly. (I believe the precise location is provided only after GPS lock)

Get a data pack.


----------

